
Fans of L.E.D.’s Say This Bulb’s Time Has Come - echair
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/28/technology/28led.html?em&ex=1217390400&en=a18283e581178fd7&ei=5070
======
rw
We've been hearing about LED bulbs for too long to believe that now, finally,
they're just around the corner.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
It depends on the application you're looking at. Flashlights are improving
magnificently with the introduction of LED bulbs. Heat, battery drain, and
illumination are all improved.

------
stcredzero
Apostrophe-s is rarely a plural! I wish I had a downvote.

